# Firemouth question



## 29cichlidx7 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi I'm new to keeping cichlids just got a small tank to get some fish up to size and have 2 firemouth cichlids one seems to be really aggressive to only 2 of my other fish those 2 fish being another firemouth and one green terror but those are the only 2 fish he chases around any advice on trying to get the one firemouth to not be so aggressive? Any advice is welcomed like I said new to keeping them and everything helps


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

What size tank are we talking about here? What is the entire stock list? How large are the fish currently?

In general cichlids are aggressive and will fight to establish a hierarchy. The FM could be acting aggressive to specific fish for two reasons, either they are the main threat to being the top fish or they are the most timid and thus are easy targets.

Let us know what's going on and we'll try and help you the best we can. Good luck.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Could be over stocked. Firemouths tend to bluff a lot more than actually bite. But it is in cichlids nature to want to be the top fish. What is the tank size?


----------



## 29cichlidx7 (Jun 4, 2017)

So the tank size is 29 gallon I have several hide spots and the stock list is 2 firemouth 2 green terror 1 Texas cichlid 1ob peacock cichlid and 1 electric blue jd also have an ornate bichir eel and an albino spotted pleco when I noticed the aggressive behavior at first I tried to do a bit of research and they said adding more fish would help make them less aggressive so that's when I added a few fish and is why I have so many in the tank now. All fish are less then 2 inches long and this tank was never going to be permanent for them


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

29cichlidx7 said:


> So the tank size is 29 gallon I have several hide spots and the stock list is 2 firemouth 2 green terror 1 Texas cichlid 1ob peacock cichlid and 1 electric blue jd also have an ornate bichir eel and an albino spotted pleco when I noticed the aggressive behavior at first I tried to do a bit of research and they said adding more fish would help make them less aggressive so that's when I added a few fish and is why I have so many in the tank now. All fish are less then 2 inches long and this tank was never going to be permanent for them


Yea that is way overstocked a 29 is pushing it with just one male firemouth I suppose it will work temporarily but eventually if you want a pair of FMs a 40 i absolute minimum. A pair of green terrors are minimum of 75g and one Texas cichlid is minimum of 55g. I'd suggest taking all the fish out except for your best male firemouth and replace the other cichlids with tropical like tiger barbs, danios,black tetras,etc and plant the tank that would be a cool tank.


----------



## 29cichlidx7 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ok so if I get a 90 gallon and put say fms and green terrors in the 90, get rid of the Texas, could I keep the jack Dempsey and ob peacock in the 29? If so how long could they stay in there before I have to upgrade them


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

29cichlidx7 said:


> Ok so if I get a 90 gallon and put say fms and green terrors in the 90, get rid of the Texas, could I keep the jack Dempsey and ob peacock in the 29? If so how long could they stay in there before I have to upgrade them


Hmmm I don't know about that. I feel like the firemouth would get beat up eventually if those GTs pair up, keep in mind that GTs get twice the size of FMs. And no One male Jack Dempsey alone needs a 40gal minimum I've heard people even say a 55. In sure you could do a peacock mix in the 29 instead but I'm not to knowledgeable on Africans you should try and post on the African cichlid thread and see what they say about that.


----------



## 29cichlidx7 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ok thanks so much I'll do that to get some more input I appreciate all your help I'll see if I can find another tank and hopefully I'll get some happy cichlids instead of cramped cichlids lol


----------



## 29cichlidx7 (Jun 4, 2017)

If at all possible can anyone tell me how to tell male or female on the firemouth and green terrors ?


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

29cichlidx7 said:


> If at all possible can anyone tell me how to tell male or female on the firemouth and green terrors ?


I have found that Firemouths are one of the hardest cichlids to sex. Males tend to have longer dorsal fin with points while females have more rounded find but I have seen females with pointed dorsal fins. Of course males are larger and grow faster and they tend to be more colorful and aggressive. Not too sure about GTs


----------

